# How do you take your coffee?



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Enema


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Dry cappuccino when it's cold; 
Iced latte when it's hot. 
Sometimes a little honey to taste.

I usually take both with soy because I have a little lactose intolerance. Right now I have an iced skim milk latte which is a nice weekend treat, just have to be careful with my dairy total for the day or else I'll have pain and suffering tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

dairy milk or almond milk.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Black if it's actually good coffee,
Just a dash of coffee in a cup of cream and sweetener if the coffee is bad. I voted this bc I drink this more often


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I like my coffee like I like dick

black and a lot of it 

please like, comment, and subscribe


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

With milk and sugar. I much prefer hot chocolate though, but those things don't have the "pick-me-up" caffeine punch.


----------



## Wincor (May 15, 2017)

I drink mine black. As a kid I would ask what the spoon was for...


----------



## Moonshake (Oct 23, 2013)

Black, one sugar. Two sugars on a bad day.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I don't.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

With a side of awesomeness and dick.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

The same way I like my women
*BLACK*


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

Milk with raw organic cacao powder hold the coffee.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

A hell of a lot of creamer, preferably Reese's cup flavored or French Vanilla. I wouldn't drink black coffee _ever_, not even at gunpoint.


----------



## SuperMarioPlushBoner2009 (Jan 21, 2018)

with a side of roblox and pewdiepi


----------



## shinedowness (Dec 11, 2017)

I take my coffee granules and I put them into recipes like breakfast meals, supper meals, and rarely dinner meals.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been making hot chocolate coffee lately for the cold weather, its so friggin yummy!
A spoonful or two of hershey's unsweetened 100% cocoa powder, some fake sweetener, a tiny pinch of salt, a bit of cinnamon, and milk is what goes into it. I should add marshmellows next time just for fun roud:

Usually i just drink it with a little bit of milk and two pink sweetners.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hot and Bittersweet like how I prefer my man to be 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## IanRet (Jun 24, 2021)

I’m under the ‘some other fancy shit’ category since I make flavoured cream recipes.


----------

